# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  اللحظات الأخيرة للعلامة محمد سيد حاج (صور)

## رياض عباس بخيت

*جموع من المعزيين للفقيد 









*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*صور الحادث المؤلم



*

----------


## RED PLANET

*اللهم اسكنه فسيح جناتك
مع الصديقين والشهداء
.........
اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمة
يا رحمن يا كريم

*

----------


## Almothanna

*اللهم ارحمه واسكنه فسيح جناتك مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن أولئك رفيقا . 

*

----------


## mohammed_h_o

*اللهم اسكنه فسيح جناتك
مع الصديقين والشهداء
*

----------


## الامين1002

*اللهم اسكنه فسيح جناتك
                        	*

----------


## welli

*اللهم اسكنه فسيح جناتك
مع الصديقين والشهداء
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

صور الحادث المؤلم














لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

بس المسافة بين الظلط لحدي  
مكان الحادث
بعيدة عديـــــــــــــــــــــــــل
  
لكن دي ارادة ربنا
الحمدلله

*

----------


## اياس على عبد الرحمن على

*اللهم أرحمه و أغفر له............
إنا لله و إنا إليه راجعون....
*

----------


## منص

*اللهم ارحمه و اغفر له و اجعل 
قبره روضة من رياض الجنة
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* اللهم  أغفر له  وأرحمه  بقدر  ما قدم لأمة الإسلام 0

  حياته  كانت  قصيره  ومليئه  بالعمل الذى نسأل  الله أن 

 أن يكون  متقبلاً  لديه 0


*

----------


## رشووود

*اللهم ارحمه رحمة واسعه 
واجعل قبره روضه من رياض الجنه
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					

جموع من المعزيين للفقيد









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رياض عباس بخيت
					














سبحان الله شوف الجموع الصلت عليه 
انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
اللهم تغمده بواسع رحمتك 

*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*ربنا يرحمه ويرحمنا جميعاً
                        	*

----------


## احمدحلفا

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
اللهم اغفر له وارحمه واسكنه الجنة مع  الصديقين والشهداء
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*اللهم اسكنه فسيح جناتك
مع الصديقين والشهداء
.........
اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمة
يا رحمن يا كريم
*

----------


## اسماعيل

*جزاك الله كل خير أخى  رياض . 
ورحم الله الفقيد ونور عليه قبره وأدخله فسيح جناته .
                        	*

----------


## أزهري ود الخليفة

*اللهم اسكنه فسيح جناتك مع الصديقين والشهداء
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*اللهم ارحمه واغفر له واسكنه الجنه مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن اولئك رفيقا
                        	*

----------


## محمد كمال

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
                        	*

----------


## فارس البطانه

*اللهم اسكنه فسيح جناتك
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*اللهم اسكنه فسيح جناتك مع الصديقين والشهداء
*

----------


## كورنجى

*"انا لله وانا اليه راجعــــــــــــــــــــــــــون"
     اللهم ارحمه واسكنه فسيح جناتك مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن أولئك رفيقا
                        	*

----------


## منتصرمحمدعلى

*اللهم ارحمه واسكنه فسيح جناتك مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن أولئك رفيقا 


*

----------

